# EXPO 2030 | Who will host the 2030 World Expo?



## Light Tower (Nov 29, 2020)

With Dubai, United Arab Emirates hosting this year's Expo and Osaka, Japan hosting in 2025, Who could host the Expo 2030. The first city to apply for the Expo 2030 is Russia's capital city Moscow as a official bid.






World Expo 2030







www.bie-paris.org





Busan, South Korea and Houston (Texas), United States have express interest the candidature phase notification will close in October this year. I think Moscow could host the Expo as could finally bring the event to Russia for the first time.


----------



## skytrax (Nov 12, 2006)

I think Moscow would be great.


----------



## Ecopolisia (Mar 25, 2020)

I would rather say either overall sober, genuinely all-including/all-accepting,21st century non-ultranationalistic/non-conservative/non-super traditional and overall rational host-ones, as Busan or Houston. Rooting for them to be chosen instead. Anyways, that's what I think..
And, I'm so looking forward to the Osaka one in 2025 as well🙃😁😅😉👌🌈💎


----------



## Light Tower (Nov 29, 2020)

skytrax said:


> I think Moscow would be great.


i agree with Moscow to host the Expo 2030.


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

*Rome considers to bid for Expo 2030.







*

The Italian foreign ministry is ready to back Rome's possible bid to host the Universal Exposition (Expo) in 2030. "The Farnesina and its network of embassies in the world are there with their know-how, also gained with the Expo Milano 2015, are ready to do their part to promote a bid by Rome if and when it is formally filed" Foreign Minister said. "In order to be successful, you need institutional unity, and not to give this event any ideological stripe, because it is an important challenge and it is within Rome's grasp".

Rome Mayor Virginia Raggi said earlier she had set up an office, with a possible bid to be launched by October. She said the government must promote any official candidacy. "Roma Expo 2030 must be an event for all, it belongs to the capital but also to Italy," said Raggi who is running for re-election shortly. "Roma Capitale has set up an exploratory office dedicated to the Expo 2030 bid which will be the reference point for starting this process".









Expo 2030, Di Maio: “La Farnesina è pronta a sostenere Roma”


Leggi su Sky TG24 l'articolo Expo 2030, Di Maio: “La Farnesina è pronta a sostenere Roma”




tg24.sky.it













Raggi: varato ufficio scopo Expo 2030, candidatura entro ottobre - RomaDailyNews


Roma - "Expo 2030 è un evento che deve essere di tutti, appartiene a Roma ma anche al Paese intero, ai cittadini, alle imprese. Abbiamo istituto un




www.romadailynews.it


----------



## nenad_kgdc (Aug 5, 2009)

Moscow will get it easily, looking forward for it, gonna be great one!!


----------



## Light Tower (Nov 29, 2020)

Busan, South Korea has submitted their bid earlier today, and Moscow (Russia) is now competing against Busan in the Expo 2030 bid. take a look:









The Republic of Korea applies to organise World Expo 2030 in Busan


The Republic of Korea submitted today a letter of candidature to the Bureau International des Expositions (BIE) to organise World Expo 2030 in Busan. The letter, from the Prime Minister of the Republic of Korea, Kim Boo-kyum, was handed to the Secretary General of the BIE, Dimitri S. Kerkentzes by




www.bie-paris.org


----------



## Ecopolisia (Mar 25, 2020)

nenad_kgdc said:


> Moscow will get it easily, looking forward for it, gonna be great one!!


Who actually knows that for sure to start with.Can't be that sure now....just saying...It could literally also be the others as well, particularly Busan, Rome and Osaka, to really - in a superficial manner - take the same utterly subjective words of you...yeah..Let's just wait and see,that's just the most secured answer for now🙄😌🙂👍🌈💎🌈


----------



## Light Tower (Nov 29, 2020)

Ecopolisia said:


> Who actually knows that for sure to start with.Can't be that sure now....just saying...It could literally also be the others as well, particularly Busan, Rome and Osaka, to really - in a superficial manner - take the same utterly subjective words of you...yeah..Let's just wait and see,that's just the most secured answer for now🙄😌🙂👍🌈💎🌈


Osaka is focusing on the 2025 Expo not 2030 it's either Moscow or Busan, easily should be Moscow. Russia and South Korea had never hosted a World Expo.


----------



## Ecopolisia (Mar 25, 2020)

Light Tower said:


> Osaka is focusing on the 2025 Expo not 2030 it's either Moscow or Busan, easily should be Moscow. Russia and South Korea had never hosted a World Expo.


Oh,ok,my bad,then.I didn't notice that.I kinda already read that part before up on this forum,when I visited this forum in the very beginning. It just weird I missed that out all of sudden.Must have forgotten it right away afterwards and also not really did pay any attention to the upper part today either. But ,sure then either Moscow OR Busan as both haven't hosted Expo-events before and have a good potential city/ or infrastructure qualification to do so,only venture wise speaking of course. Otherwise,totally disliking the first one in many obvious ways, particularly value politically .

Anywaysss, Rome could be a strong possibility, too, albeit it's not 100 % officially at the moment. Sure why not that either, just hop in,the slightly experienced one..lol..🙂👍💎🌈


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

*Rome looks at World Expo 2030.*
Agreement signed by all main candidate mayors.

In a letter to Italian Prime Minister Mario Draghi, the candidates for mayor of Rome -- Virginia Raggi (Five Star Movement), Roberto Gualtieri (Centre-Left coalition), Enrico Michetti (Centre-Right coalition) and Carlo Calenda (Action) -- ask Italy and its capital city to be nominated to host the Universal Exposition in 2030.

*The candidates say it is "a great opportunity for the relaunch of Rome as an important international metropolis, capable of attracting investments, proposing major projects of innovation to the world and urban regeneration*, relaunching the work and economy of the entire country". " We have the possibility - they write to Draghi - to combine two exceptional events such as the 2025 Jubilee and the 2030 Expo". "We are ready to work together to grasp it. It is necessary that the institutions and the political, social and productive forces of the country are united in order to put forward a solid candidacy, capable of presenting Italy and Rome as models for the future development of contemporary cities and societies, with a view to sustainability. and inclusion", conclude the candidates. (...)

Two meetings have already been held with companies, the first with 120 managers and entrepreneurs and the second with an operational core of 40 companies and third sector (...) *The goal is to bring Rome among the top 10 smart cities in the world *by leveraging on the already known characteristics of the capital of Italy: a horizontal, green city that must organize itself to attract human capital and not just tourists. (...) A challenge that must be removed from the political controversy: *hence the choice to entrust its management to a technician with important backgrounds in diplomacy and finance. *(...)


----------



## Light Tower (Nov 29, 2020)

Both bids have been presented from Moscow (Russia) and Busan (South Korea) at the 168th BIE General Assembly.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1409837449145204736

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1409839775582982148


----------



## Light Tower (Nov 29, 2020)

That video you see in the Moscow video that shows the Russia Expo 2030 bid logo.


----------



## Light Tower (Nov 29, 2020)

So This is the bid logo for Moscow Expo 2030.


----------



## Light Tower (Nov 29, 2020)

Candidature process closes on October 29th this year, three months from now. Still plenty of time for Houston (Texas), USA and Rome, Italy to plan their bid.


----------



## skytrax (Nov 12, 2006)

I was both in Shanghai and Milan Expo. The later was very boring compared to Shanghai. So, I hope Italy doesn't get to host again anytime soon! 😅


----------



## Light Tower (Nov 29, 2020)

If Moscow wins the Expo 2030 bid, that could beat Shanghai's record as the largest World Expo in history.


----------



## Light Tower (Nov 29, 2020)

only two months left for the Expo 2030 candidature phase end on October 29th. Both Moscow (Russia) and Busan (South Korea) are in, but still plenty of time left for Houston (USA) and Rome (Italy).


----------



## Light Tower (Nov 29, 2020)

Ecuador, Mexico and Panama have supported the Moscow bid for the Expo 2030.


----------



## Anatolie1 (Sep 8, 2021)

The World Expo is very expensive and we're not sure whether it would be worth it. The candidates for the 2030 World Expo is between The Republic of Korea and Russia. The volume of business we would make from it would be spectacular though and both countries stand a great chance.


----------



## Light Tower (Nov 29, 2020)

Rome's Expo 2030 will be presented this Thursday. The logo of the candidature will also be unveiled.

Here's the link below:






La nuova era è ora | Expo 2030 Roma


Roma verso Expo 2030: l’obiettivo è diventare il modello urbanistico del domani, inclusivo, interconnesso, sostenibile e condiviso.



nft.romeexpo2030.com


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

*Ratti nominated technical leader of the project of Rome Expo 2030.*

*Italian architect and engineer, Carlo Ratti, professor at Boston's Massachusetts Institute of Technology, where he also directs the MIT Senseable City Lab, was nominated technical leader of the project of Rome Expo 2030.* He has been featured in Esquire magazine's "Best & Brightest" list and in Thames & Hudson's selection of "60: Innovators Shaping our Creative Future". Blueprint Magazine included him as one of the "25 People Who Will Change Architecture and Design", Forbes listed him as one of the "Names You Need To Know". Among his recent projects, there is Dubai's Italian Pavilion for Expo 2020, Milan's Parco Romana (Porta Romana Yard) and Vitae, Shenzen's Jian Mu Tower, Singapore's Capitaspring.

*Expert in urban innovation based on sustainability, Ratti is the first world-renowned professional that Rome puts in place to host the Universal Exhibition*. During the press conference next Thursday in Dubai, Ratti -together with a delegation- will also present the logo of the Rome candidacy, described as "innovative but respecting the millenary tradition of the city".





__





Carlo Ratti Associati


Carlo Ratti Associati is an innovation and design firm that investigates the impact of digital technologies on architecture, planning and design




carloratti.com


----------



## Light Tower (Nov 29, 2020)

The logo launch and the bid presentation is tomorrow.


----------



## erbse (Nov 8, 2006)

These huge projects on single plots should be a thing of the past. Rather diversify and scatter some interesting elements across the country. But in the digital age, no one needs this kind of monstrous showoff-exhibition, anyway.


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

Official Logo for Rome Expo 2030's bid.
Designers say this is the first logo in Expo's history designed in NFT, the evolution of digital art.
The Arch of Titus represents a gate. The gate of Rome Expo 2030 will be a gate of inclusion and hospitality.
Rome has always been a city open to people and cultures.

WATCH THE VIDEO BELOW TO SEE MORE







> For centuries, Rome has been at the heart of Western philosophy and technology. Thanks to its infrastructure, such as its roads, aqueducts, sewage system, designed for an increasing and advanced society, Rome was able to raise living standards. Today, we strive to find a new urban paradigm, one that is far-reaching, interconnected, sustainable. A city in which the traditional divide between the city center and the suburbs is a thing of the past, where services are digital and green spaces are accessible and an integral part of the urban fabric.
> 
> The pandemic has enabled us to overcome the traditional idea of what a city represents, in favor of new spaces for creativity and social intercourse. A metropolis is now seen as an archipelago of local and global networks where productive and environmental systems, cultural identities, instruments of cooperation, inclusion are interwoven. It's a place for open dialogue to which global institutions are called upon to participate. In Rome, all participating countries can contribute to the creation of the urban coexistence model of the future.
> 
> ...










Expo 2030 Roma - Official website


The official website of Expo 2030 Roma, the city of the future: inclusive, interconnected, sustainable and shared. Find out more.




www.romeexpo2030.com




​*THE LEGACY OF ROME EXPO 2030.*
As part of the plans, Rome intends to redesign some of its squares; create a large pedestrian area around the Colosseum and the Imperial Fora, by also improving the access to archeological and cultural sites; redevelop the banks along the Tiber River by creating new mixed-use functions; redevelop Ostia's waterfront (the waterfront of Rome); new greenery and more. The Italian government also aims to invest by improving mobility with the enhancement of the metropolitan network, and the Civitavecchia port as well (the port of Rome).

*MULTIPLE SITES TO HOST THE EVENT.*
Tor Vergata will be the main site: it's a 150 hectares area -served by subway and highway, located nearby one of Rome's major universities- that would become an "atelier" for participating countries to create a model of future metropolis. Oganizers explain that there will also be the opportunity to entrust the renovation of properties / buildings in the city center, such as the San Giacomo hospital, part of the Garbatella, etc.



































__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1498980654893178883


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

Logos of the bidding cities so far:


----------



## Light Tower (Nov 29, 2020)

That means it leaves now only Riyadh (Saudi Arabia) who has yet to unveil the bid logo. The Rome Expo 2030 bid logo was designed by British communications agency M&C Saatchi and M&C Saatchi Milano. That logo really took shape in the inspiration of the iconic Arch of Constantine.


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

Roberto Gualtieri, Rome Mayor:


> "Rome Expo 2030 wants to indicate a new way of promoting urban coexistence, overcoming the traditional separation between center and periphery. By 2050, the metropolises will host two-thirds of the entire world population: the relationship between territory and people is therefore one of the greatest challenges of our time. With the theme 'People and territories: urban regeneration, inclusion, and innovation', Rome wants to be the center of this new model of city: inclusive, interconnected, sustainable and shared. In Rome, all participating countries will be able to give their contribution to identify the model of urban coexistence of the future. Rome also has the unmissable opportunity to combine Expo 2030 with another worldwide event, the World Jubilee 2025, which it is already preparing to host. An important opportunity for synergy for the construction of functional works and infrastructures, ready to welcome millions of people, optimizing costs and resources ".
> 
> "The project's challenge is twofold: on the one hand, to host the best ideas on how to rethink the relationship between people and territories, making the world event a crossroads of intelligence and avant-gardes of innovation. On the other hand, conceiving the Expo as an opportunity to launch an impressive urban regeneration project. Not only of the Expo area, but of an entire quadrant of Rome, full of potential in its mix of nature, history and science. The area will therefore be a laboratory open to the contribution of all, in which to trace a new model of development of the territory ".
> 
> "Our key idea for Expo 2030 is to renew the relationship between people and territories. Rome is the most suitable place to host an Expo that is measured with this objective. First of all, it is a unique city that shows its history of thousands of years and where the evolution of the relationship between people and territory is visible in the urban stratification. Over the next few years, we will once again demonstrate our ability to reinvent ourselves, with projects such as the new plan for the Forum and the central archaeological area. Secondly, Rome's green belt is one of the largest in the world. We will preserve and strengthen this fundamental trait of our identity to project it into a new idea of urban development. Furthermore, Rome is a bastion of culture and science, hosting world-class universities, research centers and academies. Realities that will be the heart of our exhibition, also thanks to projects such as Rome Technopole, an international reference center for training, research and technology transfer, and the multidimensional and highly specialized City of Science. Another fundamental pillar is that of solidarity and inclusion, to which our Administration is reserving a particular commitment, in line with our idea of a polycentric city, based on the proximity of services, care and relationships between people. The Tor Vergata area will allow us to implement innovative strategies for intelligent, inclusive and sustainable urban regeneration. An opportunity for Rome to thrill the whole world once again ".


Enrico Giovannini, Italy's Minister of Infrastructures and Sustainable Mobility:


> "Rome Expo 2030 represents a great opportunity to systematize and integrate the huge investments envisaged with the National Recovery and Resilience Plan and other national funds destined for interventions for infrastructures and mobility. Economic, social and environmental sustainability is at the center of the global and Italian challenge of sustainability, of which the Italian Pavilion at Expo Dubai represents a beautiful example. It is a unique opportunity for renewal and redevelopment, in which to involve individuals and civil society, to strengthen their positive impacts at all levels and in every sector ".


Carlo Ratti, creative consultant for the strategic vision of Expo Rome 2030:


> "Expo 2030 represents an extraordinary challenge and I am very pleased to be part of the large team that is developing the strategic vision for the candidacy of the city of Rome. The theme we have chosen wants to emphasize the the importance of adopting common values, in a multidisciplinary and cross-cultural perspective. The physical space of our cities is the place that can and must help us to strengthen the values of diversity and dialogue. Rome can play a key role in this scenario, tracing a path for the future of international events. Through Expo, we can deal with innovation and sustainability in concrete ways, both during the event and for what will be bequeathed to the city of Rome".











Roma Expo2030, a Tor Vergata l'area scelta per l'esposizione. "Via dei Fori Imperiali sarà pedonale"


"Rome is back" è lo slogan lanciato dal sindaco Gualtieri da Dubai. Il progetto sarà affidato all'architetto Carlo Ratti: "La …




roma.repubblica.it


----------



## Singidunum (Jul 25, 2004)

Given the current shitfest I doubt Moscow or Odessa will be selected. I guess Rome is the most realistic winner with Busan in second place.


----------



## Light Tower (Nov 29, 2020)

Singidunum said:


> Given the current shitfest I doubt Moscow or Odessa will be selected. I guess Rome is the most realistic winner with Busan in second place.


I still pick Moscow despite the ongoing crisis. Another i think Riyadh would be possible too.


----------



## Ecopolisia (Mar 25, 2020)

Light Tower said:


> I still pick Moscow despite the ongoing crisis. Another i think Riyadh would be possible too.


Well,you're in for a ride around the most of the world for even saying that now and to still hold onto it and despite of that you up for a disappointment as well, then,I can tell you that much.Might be obvious by now, but ok,I guess..lol...

When that being said, then for the more realistic and reliable pick(s) I'd choose what the majority most likely would choose as well(and,even many more EXPO-enthusiastic people for doing the same thing than ever before for the time being,regarding EXPO's host city-bids for 2030) and that's the most possibly and obviously greater ones,Rome and Busan..And, perhaps,and only perhaps another possible one being...Riyadh, too...lol...Whatta you know?..😗😌😅👍🌈💎


----------



## prinzdan92 (Mar 6, 2019)

Riyadh will win. Just wait and see


----------



## Light Tower (Nov 29, 2020)

prinzdan92 said:


> Riyadh will win. Just wait and see


Either of the five guess for each of us.


----------



## marshalca (Mar 3, 2014)

I think that considering the situation, Odessa is a good candidate. If Expo is a reason to improve and regenerate a city, in Odessa there is now a lot to do.
Unbelievable that a city that until a few weeks ago aspired to have an Expo, now has practically disappeared or is a pile of ruins.


----------



## Light Tower (Nov 29, 2020)

marshalca said:


> I think that considering the situation, Odessa is a good candidate. If Expo is a reason to improve and regenerate a city, in Odessa there is now a lot to do.
> Unbelievable that a city that until a few weeks ago aspired to have an Expo, now has practically disappeared or is a pile of ruins.


Likely a lot of damaged infastructure.


----------



## Light Tower (Nov 29, 2020)

It's gonna take months for Ukraine to rebuild.


----------



## Singidunum (Jul 25, 2004)

marshalca said:


> Unbelievable that a city that until a few weeks ago aspired to have an Expo, now has practically disappeared or is a pile of ruins.


Odessa hasn't really been targeted


----------



## Light Tower (Nov 29, 2020)

Riyadh (Saudi Arabia) has launched their global campaign to host the Expo 2030. But they don't have the bid logo just yet.









Saudi Arabia brings curtain down on Dubai Expo pavilion — with eye on Expo 2030 in Riyadh


DUBAI: Saudi Arabia lowered the curtain on its Expo 2020 Dubai pavilion on Monday, and looked to raise another one — by hosting Expo 2030 in Riyadh. On an evening of spectacle, as Saudi dancers performed traditional and contemporary routines in front of the pavilion’s striking architectural...




www.arabnews.com


----------



## Light Tower (Nov 29, 2020)

Expo 2020 Dubai is almost coming to an end, they will pass it on to Osaka for 2025 then 2030 host announcement afterwards next year.


----------



## Light Tower (Nov 29, 2020)

Moscow (Russia) withdraws their bid and is out of the running to host the Expo 2030 due to the ongoing circumstances between them and Ukraine. I'm heartbroken that their bid is done. They have been so well in the process. They hopefully will bid for another in a foreseeable future. Now i'm in favor of Riyadh's bid.









Moscow withdraws bid to host Expo-2030 as event gets politicized — Cabinet


The Russian Prime Minister noted that "by voluntarily making this difficult decision, Russia hopes that in the foreseeable future the global exhibition movement will return to its historical roots, when it was engaged in non-political and purely applied activities"




tass.com


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

Light Tower said:


> You think Odessa could be the host?


actually, I would like Riyadh because Kingdom centre Riyadh is a so stylish building that it would be an awesome filler for the expo 2030  










https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kingdom_Centre


----------



## blacktrojan3921 (Sep 6, 2010)

It's probably going to come down to either Busan or Riyadh. As much as I would Odessa to win; considering the current conflict (and not knowing how long it will last or what Russia plans to do), Busan and Riyadh are the safer bets.


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

In addition to the activities that the Italian embassies have deployed in all countries, missions of the 'special ambassadors' have started to be intensified to sponsor the Italian bid. The missions are organized by the "Expo 2030 Rome" Committee (chaired by Ambassador Giampiero Massolo) and the Foreign Ministry, with the Italian government and the City of Rome.



> After the missions in Colombia, Ecuador, Honduras, Mexico, Panama, Paraguay, Dominican Republic and Uruguay, Donato Di Santo (former Secretary General of the ILA and former Undersecretary for Foreign Affairs) has now traveled to Peru and, subsequently, will be in El Salvador, Costa Rica and Brazil.


ansa.it

Carlo Ratti, Italian archistar and designer, professor at MIT in Boston and director of the Senseable City Lab, was hired by the City of Rome as a creative consultant for the strategic vision of "Expo 2030 Rome". His words in a recent interview:


> 90% of Expo 2020 Dubai's national pavilions will be demolished. In Rome, if the election to the BIE goes well, we will have to think about the post-Expo first than the event, preferring the recycle path. I like the idea of an event where not a single brick is wasted. Just think about the universities of Rome that will transform some of the national pavilions into research centers on nanotechnologies and light mobility.


repubblica.it

Rome Mayor, Roberto Gualtieri:


> "Our ambition is to create not an Expo to be assembled and disassembled but an Expo capable of transforming a piece of the city into a large campus linked themes such as research, innovation, health, sport. Everything integrated into greenery and the energy community, which will make the event itself self-sufficient first and then for an entire area of the city".


iltempo.it

Outgoing Italian Prime Minister, Mario Draghi, relaunched from the UN Headquarters:


> "With Rome, Italy is a candidate to host Expo 2030. We want to continue to offer shared solutions to global problems. We have a solid foundation on which to build".


rainews.it


----------



## Light Tower (Nov 29, 2020)

Zaz965 said:


> actually, I would like Riyadh because Kingdom centre Riyadh is a so stylish building that it would be an awesome filler for the expo 2030
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah the Kingdom Centre is a really stylish building.


----------



## xl-2 (5 mo ago)

So Busan is betting a BTS "Yet to Come" concert to hopefully beat Riyadh in Expo 2030 race, but what else have Busan been doing other than that? Its ironic no nation has declare their support to Busan's bid yet. Maybe the ARMY fans perhaps after this but they are not BIE members though and beating Riyadh takes more than BTS. The hope for Busan is it doesn't become a concert just about 'BTS' and forgot the 'main topic' which is what Busan has to offer as host in terms of a business plan other than "I can host an event' as literally any nation can do that if they try. The whole city literally right now is just 'BTS' 'BTS' 'BTS' from colors to posters to ads, but its like the "Busan Expo" becomes an afterthought unlike Riyadh Vision 2030 which is Riyadh's center focus point. Is BTS enough to sway the BIE members? Lets see.


----------



## Light Tower (Nov 29, 2020)

It's a pretty tight race between the two countries. I still think Riyadh could beat Busan to host Expo 2030.


----------



## Ecopolisia (Mar 25, 2020)

Light Tower said:


> It's a pretty tight race between the two countries. I still think Riyadh could beat Busan to host Expo 2030.


And,I strongly think (also,due to many other kinda obvious factors) the contrary ..I'm just saying..😅🤷✌😉


----------



## cestlavie24 (Oct 2, 2013)

in Korea, no one thinks Busan can host Expo


----------



## Light Tower (Nov 29, 2020)

cestlavie24 said:


> in Korea, no one thinks Busan can host Expo


Because not everyone agree with Busan.


----------



## Ecopolisia (Mar 25, 2020)

Light Tower said:


> Because not everyone agree with Busan.


Sure,likewise with Saudi Arabia and its lookalikes in the sports world.At least, gradually..or should I say finally...🙃✌🌈


----------



## cmrhm (Jan 28, 2011)

I feel Busan has the best chance to win the 2030 expo bid. It has Samsung, SK and others to bring the technnology to very high level. In 2030, metaverse ,VR will likely be an realistic technolgoy to use in nomral life. Busan Expo 2030 would be a technology ceremony after Osaka 2025 like Paris 1889. On the contrary, Saudi Arabia has several critical issues to overcome. They Killed Washington Post Journalist * Jamal Khashoggi* in 2018. Their bid is coincide with Vision 2030, among it, the Line project is the most important, and it is very unrealistic to be realized in real life, not 2024, not 2030. I am aware Saudi Arabia did have around 50 countries to support them include China, and France so far. So it is a very tight bid, just like 2025 competition between Yekaterinburg and Osaka.


----------



## Light Tower (Nov 29, 2020)

I don't think Busan could win this. But we'll see.


cmrhm said:


> I feel Busan has best chance to win the 2030 expo bid. Busan has Samsung, SK and others to promote the technnology to very high level after Osaka Expo 2025. In 2030, metaverse ,VR will likely be an realistic technolgoy to use in nomral life. Busan Expo 2030 would be a technology ceremony like Paris 1889. On the contrary, Saudi Arabia has several critical issues to overcome. They Killed Washington Post Journalist * Jamal Khashoggi* in 2018. Their bid is coincide with Vision 2030, among it, the Line project is the most important, and it is very unrealistic to be realized in real life, not 2024, not 2030. I am aware Saudi Arabia did have around 50 countries to support them include China, and France so far. So it is a very tight bid, just like 2025 competition between Yekaterinburg and Osaka.


----------



## cmrhm (Jan 28, 2011)

Light Tower said:


> I don't think Busan could win this. But we'll see.


I just joined this discussion today and would like to listen your opinions more. I am all ears.


----------



## cmrhm (Jan 28, 2011)

Do we still have an expo 2023 hosting in Buenos Aires?


----------



## xl-2 (5 mo ago)

cmrhm said:


> I feel Busan has the best chance to win the 2030 expo bid. It has Samsung, SK and others to bring the technnology to very high level. In 2030, metaverse ,VR will likely be an realistic technolgoy to use in nomral life. Busan Expo 2030 would be a technology ceremony after Osaka 2025 like Paris 1889. On the contrary, Saudi Arabia has several critical issues to overcome. They Killed Washington Post Journalist * Jamal Khashoggi* in 2018. Their bid is coincide with Vision 2030, among it, the Line project is the most important, and it is very unrealistic to be realized in real life, not 2024, not 2030. I am aware Saudi Arabia did have around 50 countries to support them include China, and France so far. So it is a very tight bid, just like 2025 competition between Yekaterinburg and Osaka.


Here is the problem. The government officials are the one suppose to lead this not Samsung, SK Hynix or Hyundai. The corporate conglomerates are only sponsors and supporters, but the government of Busan has 0 business road map and just depending on them and BTS to get the bid which is a sign of desperation. That is not really good strong leadership and weak diplomacy skills, despite its 'government led' its really 'corporate led' as current government has a very low approval rating and unpopular to the public. Also with Osaka already hosting in 2025 the chances for a second consecutive Expo host in the same region becomes smaller, so they need to do more than just saying oh "I got this and that unlike others". Technology and culture isn't the only thing when it comes to expo, logistics, business, diplomacy, budget and offer 'whats in it for me' to other nations. Busan also has transportation and budget issues like an airport already outdated and overcapacity with plans to build a new one way off probable till 2035 which is big 'no-no'. Also let me give you a fact is that BTS concert was only possible because of Hybe and sponsors, the Busan government did very little to none in the matter. It angered a lot of people in Korea as its like "isn't Busan's government the one promoting the expo bid"? Another fact is Busan officials was actually one of the earliest showing interest in the 2030 bid like 2 years ahead of Riyadh, but has done like literally nothing in those times and just started to care this year when deadline of the bid approaches and voting only a year away while Riyadh a late comer is already 2 steps ahead. Of course Riyadh has moral issues and also same logistic issues, but they have a set vision and road map and they do it. For Riyadh budget is not an issue and also they have the upper hand in diplomacy which is very crucial in gaining support and they get it on early once they declare their interest. So Busan has lot of work to do to catch up.


----------



## Ecopolisia (Mar 25, 2020)

xl-2 said:


> Here is the problem. The government officials are the one suppose to lead this not Samsung, SK Hynix or Hyundai. The corporate conglomerates are only sponsors and supporters, but the government of Busan has 0 business road map and just depending on them and BTS to get the bid which is a sign of desperation. That is not really good strong leadership and weak diplomacy skills, despite its 'government led' its really 'corporate led' as current government has a very low approval rating and unpopular to the public. Also with Osaka already hosting in 2025 the chances for a second consecutive Expo host in the same region becomes smaller, so they need to do more than just saying oh "I got this and that unlike others". Technology and culture isn't the only thing when it comes to expo, logistics, business, diplomacy, budget and offer 'whats in it for me' to other nations. Busan also has transportation and budget issues like an airport already outdated and overcapacity with plans to build a new one way off probable till 2035 which is big 'no-no'. Also let me give you a fact is that BTS concert was only possible because of Hybe and sponsors, the Busan government did very little to none in the matter. It angered a lot of people in Korea as its like "isn't Busan's government the one promoting the expo bid"? Another fact is Busan officials was actually one of the earliest showing interest in the 2030 bid like 2 years ahead of Riyadh, but has done like literally nothing in those times and just started to care this year when deadline of the bid approaches and voting only a year away while Riyadh a late comer is already 2 steps ahead. Of course Riyadh has moral issues and also same logistic issues, but they have a set vision and road map and they do it. For Riyadh budget is not an issue and also they have the upper hand in diplomacy which is very crucial in gaining support and they get it on early once they declare their interest. So Busan has lot of work to do to catch up.


Somewhat agree with your points there,though. And,I wouldn't say that it actually has downright upper hand in diplomacy (other than having the largest oil reserves in the world and being a super/ or the main prominent OPEC+ member...) compared to SK in an overall global scale and in overal terms,but otherwise sure🙃✌


----------



## cmrhm (Jan 28, 2011)

xl-2 said:


> Here is the problem. The government officials are the one suppose to lead this not Samsung, SK Hynix or Hyundai. The corporate conglomerates are only sponsors and supporters, but the government of Busan has 0 business road map and just depending on them and BTS to get the bid which is a sign of desperation. That is not really good strong leadership and weak diplomacy skills, despite its 'government led' its really 'corporate led' as current government has a very low approval rating and unpopular to the public. Also with Osaka already hosting in 2025 the chances for a second consecutive Expo host in the same region becomes smaller, so they need to do more than just saying oh "I got this and that unlike others". Technology and culture isn't the only thing when it comes to expo, logistics, business, diplomacy, budget and offer 'whats in it for me' to other nations. Busan also has transportation and budget issues like an airport already outdated and overcapacity with plans to build a new one way off probable till 2035 which is big 'no-no'. Also let me give you a fact is that BTS concert was only possible because of Hybe and sponsors, the Busan government did very little to none in the matter. It angered a lot of people in Korea as its like "isn't Busan's government the one promoting the expo bid"? Another fact is Busan officials was actually one of the earliest showing interest in the 2030 bid like 2 years ahead of Riyadh, but has done like literally nothing in those times and just started to care this year when deadline of the bid approaches and voting only a year away while Riyadh a late comer is already 2 steps ahead. Of course Riyadh has moral issues and also same logistic issues, but they have a set vision and road map and they do it. For Riyadh budget is not an issue and also they have the upper hand in diplomacy which is very crucial in gaining support and they get it on early once they declare their interest. So Busan has lot of work to do to catch up.


in the beginning of the race, most of people were excited for Moscow. We want to see the beautiful city and their leadership. Now it is come to Busan or Riyadh, what do we want to see from the expos in 2030? Is this a regular expos like 2010( most attendance) , 2015( not good in master plan design and organization) or 2020( still lack of elegant achievements)? Based on my research, Osaka 2025 would be a mind blowing event seeing the integration of technology with human life care. It will be very different from last 3 expos.

Expo 2030 would showcase the most advance either in architecture achievements or in technology. Which one is the turning point? What is the issues we want to solve on the time of 2030? What is the solution we want to see?


----------



## xl-2 (5 mo ago)

cmrhm said:


> in the beginning of the race, most of people were excited for Moscow. We want to see the beautiful city and their leadership. Now it is come to Busan or Riyadh, what do we want to see from the expos in 2030? Is this a regular expos like 2010( most attendance) , 2015( not good in master plan design and organization) or 2020( still lack of elegant achievements)? Based on my research, Osaka 2025 would be a mind blowing event seeing the integration of technology with human life care. It will be very different from last 3 expos.
> 
> Expo 2030 would showcase the most advance either in architecture achievements or in technology. Which one is the turning point? What is the issues we want to solve on the time of 2030? What is the solution we want to see?


Keep in mind its not what people want to see as they are not the ones voting, its what BIE members find appealing and are they think is suitable to host. Hosting World Expo is not just about the host, its also about what the world has to offer and how you plan to integrate your vision to that. The rest everything bidding host promises is just extra for promotion, doesn't mean it will translate to actual reality. Its good to have ambitions, but it must be something able to be workable instead of just talking or bragging and not achieving. A lot of cities promises mind blowing projects that end up gets nothing done or keep delaying. Osaka, Riyadh or Busan will also be no exceptions so it won't be much different at least from what I seen so far.

Expo showcases a lot of things other than architecture and technology, it is an exposition of wide variety of fields that are important to the future of society presented by different nations around the world as well as the 3 questions you mentioned.


----------



## cmrhm (Jan 28, 2011)

xl-2 said:


> Keep in mind its not what people want to see as they are not the ones voting, its what BIE members find appealing and are they think is suitable to host. Hosting World Expo is not just about the host, its also about what the world has to offer and how you plan to integrate your vision to that. The rest everything bid host promises is just extra for promotion, doesn't mean it will translate to actual reality. Its good to have ambitions, but it must be something able to be workable instead of just talking or bragging. A lot of cities promises mind blowing projects that end up gets nothing done or keep delaying. Osaka, Riyadh or Busan will also be no exceptions so it won't be much different at least from what I seen so far.
> 
> Expo showcases a lot of things other than architecture and technology, it is an exposition of wide variety of fields that are important to the future of society presented by different nations around the world as well as the 3 questions you mentioned.


There are themes for each hosting city and their expo. 

Busan has their challenge, I will talk about later, the following is the challenge and critics Saudi Arabia is facing now:


----------



## xl-2 (5 mo ago)

cmrhm said:


> There are themes for each hosting city and their expo.
> 
> Busan has their challenge, I will talk about later, the following is the challenge and critics Saudi Arabia is facing now:


That is just promotion, will it be reality? Possibly not or maybe yes but not soon enough. This is more of architecture challenge issue though, a little too over ambitious just like the Jeddah Tower. Also again, nothing to do with Expo. Yes host cities have their own theme, but its not about who can build something coolest or mind blowing never seen before to win the bid. Another reason what I think what gives Riyadh advantage is its a capital city where most stuff is center at makes it more convenient while Busan is not a capital city. This one is just my opinion though. Again we don't know what BIE members states feel when they vote.


----------



## Toreo (2 mo ago)

Arabian_Gulf_Neom said:


> it is all in several saudi news outlet, the counting.
> 2030 expo being in Saudi Arabia is a done deal , now the government is focusing on World cup 2030.


Ukrainian media have such a result


----------



## Arabian_Gulf_Neom (Aug 12, 2021)

Toreo said:


> Ukrainian media have such a result
> 
> View attachment 4358934


how many countries are supporting Ukrain? saudi needs only 7 more counties to win, and there are still Arab counties that didn't cast the vote yet, like Kuwait, Bahrain, Oman, Qatar...etc, which will definitely vote for Saudi


----------



## Ecopolisia (Mar 25, 2020)

Arabian_Gulf_Neom said:


> it is all in several saudi news outlet, the counting.
> 2030 expo being in Saudi Arabia is a done deal , now the government is focusing on World cup 2030.


Still you wish so and EVEN more you wish so,due to alods of alods of reasons..A nice,advanced and organized infrastructure,huge tons of money and some words here and there isn't enough anymore, you see.It doens't cut it anymore after the global (or "almost global" for your sake) Qatar reputation fiasco.Those days are over now.New rules of the bidders in a global context, otherwise a miniture and almost insignificant regional one is on the other hand out of our reach to do anything about to reform,judicially,though.Or to influence.There's always that option, though, until you know..signficant value political reforms on significant value political reforms..😅🙃👍💎🌈


----------



## Light Tower (Nov 29, 2020)

Arabian_Gulf_Neom said:


> it is all in several saudi news outlet, the counting.
> 2030 expo being in Saudi Arabia is a done deal , now the government is focusing on World cup 2030.


They are bidding for both Expo 2030 and the FIFA World Cup along with Egypt and Greece.


----------



## Ecopolisia (Mar 25, 2020)

Me rooting for Greece,then^^..Otherwise, I would also have done it with Tunesia or Libanon (due to many value political and personal reasons again) amongst Arabic ones,if they could or would😅🙃👍🌈💎


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

"In the heart of the EU, we offer an Expo for universal progress, dedicated to freedom and rights" says Massolo.
Italy's top ambassador welcomes Dimitri Kerkentzes, the secretary general of the BIE, to Rome on January 23.



> *"Expo Rome 2030 it is an opportunity for the city, for Italy, for Europe and for the participants. It is the Expo for universal progress and not the Expo for individual representations”. *The ambassador said so to "Sole 24 Ore". Giampiero Massolo, long-time diplomat, number one of Ispi and Atlantia, former director of the Department of Information for Security, since last April officially designated to the presidency of the Promoting Committee of Expo Roma 2030. A challenge for the whole country, which is worth 50,6 billion euros in ten years (3-4 points of GDP).





> It will be Massolo himself, on January 23, to welcome in Rome Dimitri Kerkentzes, the general secretary of the Bureau International des Expositions (BIE), who in November 2023, with the secret ballot of 170 countries, will issue the final verdict. *"The visit of the secretary general of the Bureau (BIE) *- explains the ambassador - *will be the first appointment of practice to encourage direct contact between the city, the institutions and all the subjects involved in the organization, from companies to representatives of the Tor Vergata. *Rome was proposed in September 2021 with an official letter from the then Prime Minister Mario Draghi ”. “Now – he adds – the process begins to verify, in the light of the candidacy dossier, the ability to translate the intentions into deeds and follow them up in public opinion and in the country system. A process that will continue with the inspection mission of the Bie scheduled for the week of April 17".





> *Italy's President Sergio Mattarella has just underlined Italy's ability 'to make the national interest coincide with the broader one of the progress of the entire international community' as a point in favor of Rome's candidacy for Expo 2030*: "The choice of Italy and Rome it would be the choice of a nation that has always put the interest and progress of the international community first, with a view to strengthening dialogue, peaceful coexistence, the development of nations, the well-being and security of populations. This time is no exception. *Expo 2030 falls in the year in which the UN Sustainable Development Goals will be fulfilled.* It will be a matter of taking stock and launching the next phase. Among these objectives is precisely the improvement of the relationship between people and territories, the subject at the heart of Expo Roma 2030”.





> *“We offer the world – continues Massolo – the possibility of showing, in the heart of the European Union, what can be done by working together. This is the hallmark of our Expo: an Expo for universal progress, not of this or that country. An inclusive Expo, dedicated to freedom and rights, of the fight against inequality.* *An Expo where the participating countries will be placed on equal terms.* To each of them we are not making a mere request to vote. We are offering a common work perspective”. According to the ambassador, “Rome is up to it. And Italy needs a unifying event, a mobilization of souls, brains, all energies. Yes, it is definitely a challenge. Our competitors are formidable. But we know we can have our say and there are all the preconditions to do it”, concluded Massolo.


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

Italy's Premier is determined to bring Expo 2030 to Rome.


> Italian Prime Minister Giorgia Meloni said on Thursday she would do her best to ensure that the World Expo 2030 is held in Rome, even though she had little time to work on the project launched by her predecessor Mario Draghi. "As an Italian and a Roman, I think it would be a great opportunity to host the event", Meloni said at the prime minister's traditional end-year news conference. "I have already talked to 40 heads of State and government. I intend to personally invest in this" she added.


***
Rome Mayor:


> Positive, strong support from @giorgiameloni on #Roma's candidacy for #Expo2030. Our project is very ambitious and of extraordinary quality. This important challenge for the whole country can be overcome with an unceasing common commitment.




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1608468302803906560


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

Expo 2030 Rome - Master Plan


----------

